# My little girl eats her pooh... What can I do



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

Allo All,







HELP!!! :excl: My little maltese girl Sheila is 51/2 months old.







I rescued her at the doors of Humane Societee. The ex-owner was droping her she could not take care of her properly cause she was working 10 to 12 hours a day 6 days a week.







My poor little puppy was kept in a crate all this time no food no water.







She has develop some very nasty habits like eating her pooh and drinking her pee, well I am sure out of necessity of course, how could she not, she had to eat and drink.







I am sooo sicken by the whole situation.







I could beat up that woman







How could she be soo cruel.







I have her for almost 3 weeks now, and she has water available at all time, except in her crate at nite, so she no longuer drink her pee, she did only on the first day or 2.







But eating her pooh is a real trouble.







She has food and eat well I make sure of that.







It does not matter if she has a full belly she still try as best she can to eat her pooh. I have to watch her at all time, she has not finish poohing yet and she is eating it as it hang up her butt. Next to impossible to beat her to it. If I try to walk to her to stop her she gets frighten and run away with her pooh hanging and yet she still try to grab it. Sometime I catch her curl up in a ball laying down eating her pooh as it comes out of her butt. I really don't know what to do to stop this problem.  When I take her out she does well as I have her on a leash and pull her away as it falls off and she cannot go back to it. I talked to someone at humane Societee about it and she told me to sprinkle some ACCENT it is a Flavor Enencer to cook meat, but it does not seem to work. I eased for a couple days but that was it now she is back to it in full force. Please if someone can give me any ideas, advise, they will be more then welcome. It is a real nasty habit. I am sure my little girl is scars by the way she was treated and need to be taken care of . Thank you for your help I love her to pieces and realy want to make a happy little maltese out of her. 
Silver * Sheila


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hello, i think u just need patience, my baby used to eat poo from the first week i brought her home when she was 12weeks old. she is turning 9 months old soon and i think she has broken out of the habit now..FINALLY !!!!

i tried everything that i could think of and bought lots of products u sprinkle on their food, but nothing worked..i changed her food to holistic food for her health benefits too and also thinking if she got good quality food she might stop eating it..

i think that kinda worked in a way..she somehow stopped eating it for a while but then started to do it later on..

i also started leaving her food out so she could eat it whenever she wanted to coz some dogs eat their poop coz they're hungry..maybe ur baby too was always hungry while she was with her ex-owner so she got the habit of eating her poop

the most frustrating thing was she never ate it in front of me....if i have just my back away from her she would gobble it up in no time! but never eat it in front of me so that was really really annoying, coz i could have caught her but couldnt

after i got the hollistic food, my baby got to eat more food coz i fed her more, and i always knew her schedule when she pooped so i could always catch her (not always but most of the time) and i had to scold her and try to break her out of the habit but it took a long long time..took almost 6 months! i heard some dogs eat it until they are much much older...her breath always stunk of poop too 

jongee doesnt eat her poop anymore, well not for 3 weeks now and im so happy!
 i think she finally stopped!

im sure if you have patience ur Sheila will learn not to eat it if you always be consistant and ALWAYS catch her and train her not to, she's still a baby


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, thats soo scary. try talking to your vet to get some powder to sprinkle on her food to make her poo taste nasty. and also get a dog trainer. www.unclematty.com has been helping me and it works really well. he also does phone consulations. thats so upsetting though. i hate seeing animals abused(like on animal planet) it just totally sucks for them. why the heck get a dog if you're not going to take care of it?!

thank god for people like you.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is terrible! I would talk to your vet. I am sure there are other products you can try. Good luck.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy eats poop out of boredom and I've tried everything. I've tried the meat tenderizer on his food, papaya, sweet potatoes, pineapple and now I'm onto this stuff they sell at Petsmart called "Deter".. It's a little chewable pill that I cut in half and give him half a day. Unfortunately, after 2 weeks of that he's still doing it sometimes. I've also tried spraying his poop with bitter spray and then left it out there to see if he'd take the bait, but he ONLY eats poop when no one is home so I never catch him doing it. I'm on to the vet next because this is just such a gross habit. I hope you have more success than we have! Let me know if you find anything that helps


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i think maybe you should do things completely different and take the crate away completely maybe she associates everything with the crate
poor baby!


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 9 2004, 01:01 PM
> *i think maybe you should do things completely different and take the crate away completely maybe she associates everything with the crate
> poor baby!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8735*


[/QUOTE]
Allo Maxismom







: Thankyou for your idea of taking the crate away but the crate is not a problem. She goes in the crate only for the nite when we go to bed and it is to protect her from the cat for now. She is out of it as soon as we wake up in the morning.
Thank You though for the advise.


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> Silver&Sheila[/B]










Allo Everyone 
Here are the latest news on Sheila's bad eating pooh habit.







I still sprinkle the ACCENT FLAVOR on her food. It seems to be working cause she does not seem to eat her pooh much anymore she might eat it once every 2 days with is sooo much better.







It also discourage Sabre my cat from eating her food as well he does not like the taste of her food now. <_< I am quite proud of her she is sooo sweet and funny.  When she pee or pooh she sits close to the bathroom where I have the papers down and she keeps looking at me and when I see her she looks at the bathroom door as if she is trying to tell me to go and see what she did.







When I go check she gets all excited.







So I give he a treat every time so she knows that it always pay to pee and pooh :lol:







 on the paper :lol:  . She is the sweetest I am sooo privilage to have come across such a







little angel in a mink coat.















THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR ALL THE ADVICES







I was really distrauth over this problem.







But now I know I am on the right tract








Bye for now








Sheila







Silver


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank God! That was excrutiating to read, not just the gross-factor but because I was so sad that someone could treat an animal that way!

I hope she realizes that she doesn't HAVE to eat her poo anymore and that you will always have tasty food and water for her to eat!


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Sep 9 2004, 11:25 AM
> *Tuffy eats poop out of boredom and I've tried everything.  I've tried the meat tenderizer on his food, papaya, sweet potatoes, pineapple and now I'm onto this stuff they sell at Petsmart called "Deter".. It's a little chewable pill that I cut in half and give him half a day.  Unfortunately, after 2 weeks of that he's still doing it sometimes.  I've also tried spraying his poop with bitter spray and then left it out there to see if he'd take the bait, but he ONLY eats poop when no one is home so I never catch him doing it.  I'm on to the vet next because this is just such a gross habit.  I hope you have more success than we have!  Let me know if you find anything that helps
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Allo Mystify, Let me know the outcome from your visit to the vet I sooo want to know what he will have to say. Your babies are soo beautiful how do you keep their little faces sooo white. I do have a bit of problem with the stains. 
Thanks for the info...








Sheila







Silver


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 9 2004, 11:09 AM
> *geez, thats soo scary.  try talking to your vet to get some powder to sprinkle on her food to make her poo taste nasty.  and also get a dog trainer.  www.unclematty.com has been helping me and it works really well.  he also does phone consulations.  thats so upsetting though.  i hate seeing animals abused(like on animal planet) it just totally sucks for them.  why the heck get a dog if you're not going to take care of it?!
> 
> thank god for people like you.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I soo agree with you Cathy,







I watch Animal cop and Animal rescue all the time, it is soo awful, I find it quite difficult to watch at times, <_< But you know I will keep watching cause I need to be reminded and never forget how cruel people are and can be.







My cat Sabre is a rescue and my dog Sheila is a rescue, I have animal planet to thank for that.







I have the most intelligent cat in the world and I am sure my little Sheila will be as well.







I believe people should get a taste of what they make their animals suffer. h34r: Thank you for the sites to check I will.







Sheila is improving a lot. But I do have to keep a close eye on her, when I think that I am winning the battle she is licking her wiskers.







But two step forward one step backward is still one step forward right







Take good care Stay safe








Sheila







Silver


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, Bella's new "thing" is eating her poop. I asked her vet on Saturday and he said it was a puppy thing and that she'll grow out of it. I really hope so because it's so gross.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

silver im glad you're having a better time with the baby.







did you see the miami animal police how that lady put her dog in the trunk and put the dog near the freeway!!!! i wish people like that would just be sent to jail and not allowed to have any animals ever.


----------

